# Live Crawfish in Atlanta?



## bwilson33 (May 11, 2014)

Is there anywhere near Atlanta that sells live crawfish for bait? I'll be using them for trout and largemouth fishing.  I know the Dekalb farmers market sells them, but they are pretty seasonal. Thanks.


----------



## Limbhanger2881 (May 12, 2014)

You can buy them in Villa Rica. About thirty min west of Atlanta. The owner drives to Louisiana two times a week and brings them back. Believe its gulf seafood market


339 W Bankhead Hwy
Villa Rica, GA 30180 
Phone number  (770) 459-4488


----------



## Bass105 (May 16, 2014)

You can also get them at the Buford Highway Farmers Market.  The Cobb International Farmers Market on Spring Road also sells them.  Just about any Asian market in town will carry them.  I hope this helps.


----------

